# Splayed feet at 12 weeks?



## ShelleyNelson (Mar 29, 2007)

My pup seems to have splayed feet at 12 weeks...toes seem long and they are a bit splayed. From DDR/West German working lines... he's large boned. What age would you start to see them correct, if they will? Thanks!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF">searching, found this</span> 

Don't know, but would imagine it's best not to over exercise, keep him lean, and discuss it with both your vet and your breeder.

Assuming we're talking front legs, hope he doesn't sprain his ankle. Klutzing out can be painful.
It's hard to get them to slow down when they want to run full tilt boogy everywhere and all the time!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

what does it mean when the poster said east west feet?


----------



## ShelleyNelson (Mar 29, 2007)

Yup, we're talking front feet, he's not down on his pasterns though... they seem ok, (or if they're down, it's minor.... I'm not a conformation pro!) 

Breeder is great about it... said maybe he'll grow out of it, maybe not... time will tell...


----------

